# Blind comparisons of SSP's



## Flak (Nov 15, 2013)

Not everyone relies on blind listening tests and they take a lot of time and effort (and a 600 $ switcher in this case) but if interested you may read an indipendent blind comparison of SSPs here:
http://www.avsforum.com/forum/90-receivers-amps-processors/1699697-blind-comparisons-ssp-s.html

 Flavio


----------



## Owen Bartley (Oct 18, 2006)

Thanks for the link, Flavio, that's an interesting read. I think it's really tough to justify a $20k piece of equipment based on an incremental increase in sound quality, but there are those who can, and do. If it does something that other less expensive equipment simply can't, that might be an easier way to put your cash down.


----------

